# AN-N-3 Gunsight Hood



## VintageIron (Dec 18, 2021)

Hello and thanks for taking time to read this.

Does anyone have for sale or know of a source that does, the sight hood that holds the reflector glass for the USAAF Pursuit/Fighter gunsights of the AN-N-3 type?

Thank you!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 19, 2021)

This site may be able to help with your search WWII US Instruments | Spitfire Parts Co


----------



## VintageIron (Dec 20, 2021)

Hello, while they did not have what I seek it was still an enjoyable site to view their items, thank you!


----------

